# My CL ad..  Old school 1987 Mongoose Expert BMX vintage race bike - $100 Southern RI



## bikesnbuses (Sep 15, 2018)

This is mine if anyone is interested in BMX stuff..

https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/d/old-school-1987-mongoose/6698425396.html


----------

